# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الدكتور محمد كنوش الشرعة - مرشح دائرة بدو الوسط

## الحصن نيوز

قرر الدكتور محمد كنوش الشرعة الترشح عن دائرة بدو الوسط

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

